# Who's all here



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Anyone catching fish


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

the only reason you aint catching any fish cause you aint goin man the fish are on a roll so go get your line wet today and CHECK IT OUT


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Still very slow in Stamford from the shore I think if it ever stops raining and the temps rise the reports will get better


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Go get'em cocoflea
Good luck when the rain stops.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Weekend fishing was lousy in Stamford from the shore On cummings pier 7 angles no fish caught when over by the Time Warner building 6 anglers one Bass about 25"


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your less then spectacular fishing experiance.
I tried to PUMP YOU UP I guess the Fish were listening.
O well thats why they call it FISHIN not CATCHIN
Good Luck next time cocoflea


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks Kozlow but I beleive this coming weekend will be the be change temps all this week will be in the 90's and no rain until the weekend so I think my next report will be more positive and I might try to sneek out one night this week since the weather will be OK


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Gonna sneak up on them when the lights are out , thats sounds like a plan. 

Hope you hook Up


----------

